# ammended returns question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If you think you need to ammend your past say 5 returns is there any time limit or date say like 15 April that you use or can you just send them in whenever.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, you need to send in amended returns within 4 years of when they were initially due. Past that, there's not much point.

Use form 1040X to file an amendment to a form 1040 already filed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

